# Favorite Movies Musical Dramas



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I found it impossible to pick 5 favorite movies. I thought a category may work better. The first category, I came up with is Musical Drama not based on a true story. That was the only way I could come up with anything less than 10 movies.
My thread, so here are my favorites:
1. Wizard of Oz (Judy Garland)
2. Moulin Rouge (Nicole Kidman)
3. Hair (Treat Williams)
4. Tommy (Ann Margaret)
5. West Side Story (Rita Moreno)


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

OK, I'm gay... but these is even too gay of a topic for a gay man to reply to. LMAO


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I would add in no order:
Phantom of the Opera
Chicago
Evita (loosely based on a true story)
Sound of Music (also loosely based on a true story)
My Fair Lady
Jesus Christ, Superstar (some would say that this is loosely based on a not true story, that's another thread  )
Les Miserable (it has been made it into a stage play, a non musical movie and live movie concert, so I guess it falls under this catagory somehow)

Not a drama, but Cats is my favorite musical.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

lazaruspup said:


> OK, I'm gay... but these is even too gay of a topic for a gay man to reply to. LMAO


Oops. I hope I didn't just out myself. :lol:


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm having a hard time with this topic, as some movies that come to mind are not strictly dramas. For example, Wizard of Oz, Hair, and My Fair Lady have definite comedic aspects. With that in mind, I add:

An American in Paris
Meet Me in St. Louis
Sat Night Fever
Purple Rain
Man of La Mancha


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

bobsupra said:


> I'm having a hard time with this topic, as some movies that come to mind are not strictly dramas. For example, Wizard of Oz, Hair, and My Fair Lady have definite comedic aspects. With that in mind, I add:
> 
> An American in Paris
> Meet Me in St. Louis
> ...


I do too. In fact I've trouble with all the categories and the limit of five.
In true westerns how could one leave out Tom Horn, the Plainsmen, all the movies made about the James Brothers, Billy the Kid, or the Wild Bunch. Harry Tracy (which was truer to history and many times funnier than a western comedy)
is still one of my favorite movies. Don't we include Jeremiah Johnson because there were mountain men before cowboys? Don't we include the Last of the Mohicans, because it was 'the frontier' and east of the Mississippi? How could you have favorite westerns without Silverado, True Grit, all the great westerns from Gary Cooper, Henry Fonda, Richard Widmark, Glen Ford, Joel MacRea, Randolph Scott, and many others. Doesn't great westerns include shows like "The Sackets", "Lonesome Dove", or "Into the West"?


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> How could you have favorite westerns without Silverado, True Grit, all the great westerns from Gary Cooper, Henry Fonda, Richard Widmark, Glen Ford, Joel MacRea, Randolph Scott, and many others. Doesn't great westerns include shows like "The Sackets", "Lonesome Dove", or "Into the West"?


Decisions, decisions.


----------

